# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Herramientas para fermentación y Humedad de Cacao

## janod

Señores Buenas tardes 
Busco información de donde Comprar o adquirir un termómetro para medir la fermentación y la herramienta para medir humedad en grano de cacao 
Les agradeceré sus respuestas 
Saludos
Alejandro Delgado alejandro.delgado.a@outlook.comTemas similares: Artículo: Productores de camu camu en Loreto recibieron herramientas para cosechar fruto INVESTIGACION FERMENTACION EN CACAO x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Control de temperatura de fermentación en pozas de cemento Article: Velásquez: Se usarán todas las herramientas del mercado para garantizar abastecimiento de azúcar Curso: Herramientas de AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 para el Diseño de Canales de Riego

----------

